# I have a dilemma here



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

So I agreed to sell an MP40 to someone for 300 bucks, then talked down to 220... He's in Waterloo so i mean its not worth it for me to drive there to sell it so i said i'd give it to him if i'm ever in the area/my brother goes to school there... a few weeks passed, and I realized i'm moving to my own condo than renting... and decided that an upgrade was in the process. I would surely need the mp40, in the upgrade process. My dilemma is, should i just sell it to him and then buy a new mp/QD40 powerhead in a year at 500 bucks. Tried to apologize and say sorry it happened to you, but don't take it personally... it happens all the time in classifieds everywhere, less so in GTAaquaria. I wasn't trying to be shady and sell it secretly for more than 220. What do you guys think about verbal contracts? There was no EMT or anything, just i said i'd hold it for him. If you all think i should just give it to him, i will. And i was contemplating it because i felt bad for him, just his attitude towards it was really just abysmal, calling me names... Just wondering if anything like this has happened to you guys and how you dealt with it.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

he said... "Pretty say, and when Karma eventually catching up to him, I hope he thinks of me, and remembers he values a few bucks more than his integrity as a decent human being."

Come on buddy, this is a friendly place... why you gotta come in and say that. I hope he thinks of me? when karma catches up to him? mygoodness


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Screw him. If you need it keep it. He should understand. Even it you got a buyer later for $300 I would tell him. He should understand, why lose $80. I know it sucks for him but what he wants will come up for sale again. 

I know you feel bad but don't. I know I would not, especially if he started calling you names. 

Enjoy your mp40 in your new build.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*situation*

Things change man if u explained to him and he wrnt nuts and called u names 
then move on forget about it and move on...
its sucks as the buyer but cest la vie.. if he wanted it and was serious 
hrd rush over and buy it and pick it up... no money was exchanged
i dont think u are in the wrong ....ive had people buy stuff from mr and call me back and say 
i dont like this ...im a nice guy and honoured the return thats just me.
but if he showed his ass colors the. Just ignore 
cheers 
move on


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah he messaged me prior to tell me he was going to leave negative feedback, which i honestly supported cause i felt bad. and so he did... but he could have left the dramatic antics and just keep the facts. "agreed on transaction, he changed his mind, backed out, now i have to look again for an mp40... "

Yet the 4 paragraph feedback was what came to be...


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

hmm maybe i can ask the mod to just keep the facts and delete all this wishing me bad karma stuff lol


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree, sounds like he's just bitter. Let him find another one and haggle with that person.

Possession is 9/10 the law. you are in possession of YOUR MP40, and he is in possession of HIS money. I don't see why he's making such a deal about it.

If that's the kind of response a person makes from not having a pump deal go through, I think the persons got bigger issues...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I contacted a guy on Kijiji and asked him about a setup he has for sale. He gets back to me and says he has a person coming to buy it this Saturday, he even took the system down and has it ready for this person.

But if I want to pay his asking price and come before Saturday then he will sell it to me instead.

I personally thought this guy was acting kind of douchey by saying that.

I now don't live in Toronto and it would be over an hour drive to take a look and more than likely buy it. But with this guys he might sell it when I'm on my way there.

I told him to let me know if it was still available after Saturday.

I guess my point is that people now a day don't respect each other.

That's why I prefer to pay more and buy new.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

TBemba said:


> I contacted a guy on Kijiji and asked him about a setup he has for sale. He gets back to me and says he has a person coming to buy it this Saturday, he even took the system down and has it ready for this person.
> 
> But if I want to pay his asking price and come before Saturday then he will sell it to me instead.
> 
> ...


Thats interesting and extremely shady. Buying used is good, because we never really keep the same systems for years and years, we always upgrade/downgrade due to other life commitments, moving around... I've gotten some great deals on kijiji/gtaaquaria and i would recommend you to continue searching up ads. Just keep in mind there are dishonest people out there and don't take it personally if it doesn't work out. I really respect our forums and how sellers must list price to be fair with all transaction parties. Why I wanted your opinions to make sure i don't misrepresent the whole community to someone who's fairly new.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

y4zhuang said:


> So I agreed to sell an MP40 to someone for 300 bucks, then talked down to 220... He's in Waterloo so i mean its not worth it for me to drive there to sell it so i said i'd give it to him if i'm ever in the area/my brother goes to school there... a few weeks passed, and I realized i'm moving to my own condo than renting... and decided that an upgrade was in the process. I would surely need the mp40, in the upgrade process. My dilemma is, should i just sell it to him and then buy a new mp/QD40 powerhead in a year at 500 bucks. Tried to apologize and say sorry it happened to you, but don't take it personally... it happens all the time in classifieds everywhere, less so in GTAaquaria. I wasn't trying to be shady and sell it secretly for more than 220. What do you guys think about verbal contracts? There was no EMT or anything, just i said i'd hold it for him. If you all think i should just give it to him, i will. And i was contemplating it because i felt bad for him, just his attitude towards it was really just abysmal, calling me names... Just wondering if anything like this has happened to you guys and how you dealt with it.


I don't think you did anything wrong, I don't even think you deserved a negative feedback. As long as you haven't received the money, the MP40 is still yours to do with as you please. It's not like the guy drove all the way over and then you told him you weren't selling. In fact, you were proposing to deliver it to him, so he's really got no grounds to complain.

You would've been perfectly justified even if you wanted to sell it at a higher price.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah i was MIA from the forums a few days, contemplating my decision of setting up new system before telling him a definitive answer... and i guess he just got pissed i disappeared after a couple of days after planning to drop it to my brothers in waterloo.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

y4zhuang said:


> Yah i was MIA from the forums a few days, contemplating my decision of setting up new system before telling him a definitive answer... and i guess he just got pissed i disappeared after a couple of days after planning to drop it to my brothers in waterloo.


Solve the problem and get a gyre


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Solve the problem and get a gyre


A gyre is the way to go.

Also I did the same thing to teemee and I feel bad about it. I owe her at least a free lunch and a few frags.


----------



## nighthawk26 (Jan 3, 2015)

I will not be back and forth with debate here, as its an online forum so there is no point. I see everyone's points and most of them I agree have merits. 

That said; the points not mentioned are this.

- There was no "talked down" to price. This makes it sound like I beat him up for it. It was an older FS post for an MP40. Like many of the other posts, that was before of the significant price drops. I simply messaged him asking if it was avail, and if so would he consider a price adjustment as the new price had dropped a fair bit. (was avail at JL Aquatics to his own point then for $300 on clearance). 

- HE messaged me back saying yeah I see that, how does $220 sound. Sited his reasoning for that price. I agreed.

- HE then went on to say he has a brother in town here in Waterloo he can give it to for me to pick it up from. Great, sounds perfect. Thanks so much

- Few days pass and he says it looks like Saturday he will be in Waterloo for dinner. Says we can meet up, and if the time doesn't work he can leave it with his brother for me to pick up. Asks for my number so he can txt me a time.

- Don't hear a word from him Saturday or Sunday. Monday I message asking whats up. No Reply. Tuesday same thing. No reply, Wednesday I finally say whats up man? (all his other communications were within the hour). He finally says yeah, I think I might have decided to keep it after all.

- The issue here is not the $80 bucks. Clearly I could HAVE at the time gotten a new one. Problem is that since then when I looked on JLA on Monday, they are all gone now obviously as they were $300, and now they are taking pre orders for the MP40QD.

- His messages after to me were basically too bad buddy, this happens all the time. I'm not worried about feedback from a guy with 12 posts. He cited an example how the same thing happened to him, and basically suck it up.

I'm not even looking at this as right or wrong, or it happens so deal with it. It's just not how I treat people.

There is a member on here who I have been trying to help with someone from another board as they weren't on there, and I don't know this guy from a hole in the wall, but I've spent time messaging him, and a seller on another board to try to help both parties out. THATS the kind of person I am. Not the type this guy is trying to portray. I don't need my character judged by him, and a bunch of his existing board buddies.

What he did was simply wrong. End of Story.

EDIT: He seems to forget when he messaged back saying oh I've been so busy with work etc, not beeon on the forums. Not sure he's aware it shows when he logs on. More than a few times a day, every day he was on Sat, Sun, mon, etc. Just ZERO courtesy.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

How do i contact a mod to clean up his feedback. Make it more concise lol.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

So here is the thing guys. My understanding of the contract law is this: unless money is exchanged, it does not nor can not be upheld by law. So if the guy wanted it, he can send you a penny via EMT and then you are legally bind to sell that thing to him. That's the contract law.

Otherwise, it is fair game. Given that you have given him all this time, shall we call it "grace period", then I would say that verbal contract is null and void, in the spirit of the law, AND in the spirit of goodwill.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

nighthawk26 said:


> I will not be back and forth with debate here, as its an online forum so there is no point. I see everyone's points and most of them I agree have merits.
> 
> That said; the points not mentioned are this.
> 
> ...


LOL i said i've been busy with work... "not been on the forums" are your words. come on man. anyone here knows i'm always on the forums. I just didn't want to tell you lets go with the trade if i'm not sure about what i want to do with it. I took a few days to decide and told you the bad news once. instead of going back and forth back and forth. I should have just told you on your first msg that i was contemplating on keeping it, but didn't want you to be waiting for my answer.

Anyways i know this is getting out of hand, I do not want to make this guy any angrier. will appeal the negative feedback and thats that. Thanks for all your input, i know now that i'm not a horrible human being


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

nighthawk26 said:


> - Few days pass and he says it looks like Saturday he will be in Waterloo for dinner. Says we can meet up, and if the time doesn't work he can leave it with his brother for me to pick up. Asks for my number so he can txt me a time.
> 
> - Don't hear a word from him Saturday or Sunday. Monday I message asking whats up. No Reply. Tuesday same thing. No reply, Wednesday I finally say whats up man? (all his other communications were within the hour). He finally says yeah, I think I might have decided to keep it after all.


I can understand how it can be frustrating to set up a deal only to not have it followed through, but that's just the nature of things here. Most of us are just hobbyists, not in this as a business. While we try to be considerate, sometimes life takes precedence.

My rule of thumb is that unless there is an agreed-upon time (not just day!) and location for meet-up, the deal is still up in the air, and anything can happen. If I don't hear from the other person after a couple of days, I just assume it's not going to happen.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

It just reminded me of another dealing I had with a forum member on KWAS.

This was years ago. I had a 90 gallon fresh water and another member on there was posting amazing macro pic of his sw tank. He then has some Metal halide Lights for sale. A lot of interest so I message him and tell him if he gets more in I would like two. He tells me that they are like new but from a construction site and if he gets more than I'm next in line.

I then find out from another forum member that lived in waterloo that the lights are the outside industrial ones

Like theses









So I pm the guy back and tell him there is no way I want these light. He tells me that if I don't come and pick them up and pay cash he will bad mouth me to everyone on the forum and at the local Aquarium society.

At the time I was working in KW and pretty involved with the people on the forum and was starting to attend meetings. I bought the lights and kept them in my basement for about 8 years. I threw them out when I sold my house.

The light were made to be on a twenty foot pole and light up a 100 square feet.

I had to borrow my brothers truck to get them because they wouldn't fit n my car.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah so what happened for me is i'm contemplating between the kessils and XR15pro. I've missed one XR15pro because I wasn't fast enough to go to brampton and he sold to someone else after promising to hold it 1 day for me. Another one he decided to keep it, which sucks for me, but i'm happy he kept it since its a legit light and we've been texting back and forth and realized its cause his spouse thinks he's crazy for spending that kind of money on a light... Before he told me he was going to keep it, I was in talks with buying a barely used Kessil 360we, however since I wanted the radion slightly more, i said no to the kessil. Once the radion guy told me he was keeping the radion, I msged the kessil guy and he said already sold. It sucks, but i don't blame any one of them. I got many offers at $250, $280, for the mp40... but i declined because i said its sold pending pick up. I understand how far waterloo is from all the action and I would've really appreciate it if someone were to come to me and deliver it. I wasn't about to screw you over bud.... Anyways I think we've all expressed our opinions, and we could maybe all take something away from this. 

But in all seriousness, anyone want an mp40 for 300? lol too soon?


----------



## nighthawk26 (Jan 3, 2015)

TBemba said:


> It just reminded me of another dealing I had with a forum member on KWAS.
> 
> This was years ago. I had a 90 gallon fresh water and another member on there was posting amazing macro pic of his sw tank. He then has some Metal halide Lights for sale. A lot of interest so I message him and tell him if he gets more in I would like two. He tells me that they are like new but from a construction site and if he gets more than I'm next in line.
> 
> ...


Ok, that is just insane.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*dang*

Wow... Thats a big light....

Y4zhuang As a seller I think you have the right to do what you need until you collect money .. If he sent you a EMT then that's a done deal. Threatening with feedback is eBay crappy ethics.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I am in sales and travel to Waterloo area at least once a week

I'm happy to drive the unit to Waterloo no charge next week

PM me if I can help 
Sam


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Bullet said:


> I am in sales and travel to Waterloo area at least once a week
> 
> I'm happy to drive the unit to Waterloo no charge next week
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer Sam.

Mods can we close this thread?


----------

